# Tips For Not Getting Scammed



## alex.snaith (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi all,

I am just going to write this lenghty thread to teach everyone how to NOT get scammed.

Fortunately, I have learnt the easy way, however, have many friends who learnt the hard way.

1) If it looks too good to be true, it most likely is. I have had a few good buys of RDU and certainly know that some breeders are extremely nice and very helpful with extremely 'too good to be true' prices. On the other hand, I have always checked these breeders to make sure they are legit breaders and know what they are doing. 

E.G: This seller is listing a GTP Biak Red Neo which legit breeders sell for no less than $2000 (See Image 1). This first price immediately makes my ears prick up and to investigate this breeder in further detail.

2) To check a breeders profile. One of the MOST COMMON mistakes that are made by people is not checking their profile in detail / depth. Check the date of which the account of the scammers was made. If it was made that day - PLEASE DON'T GET FOOLED!

E.G Check the side of which it has contact details about the seller (Refer to image 2). If it has no phone number, this is a giveaway, however, not certain that this person is a scammer. Next refer to the date the account was created, if the account was created that day - steer clear!

3) Digging deeper into the account, check to see what other items he has for sale.

E.G (Refer straight to image 3) This STUPID scammer has put up two ads from two different places?

Still not convinced? They will always say they can ship anywhere in Australia for free!

to Recap:
1) Check date
2) See the relative prices
3) Check the account
4) See if he provides a phone number or contact detail
5) Check the account to see if he has mroe than one ad, and if it is a different place compared to the first ad.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 23, 2017)

*This is another one I just reported to RDU*



*[SALE] Available AOP now ready*
*Price: $0 each Brisbane, QLD *







Common Name: Albino Olive
Scientific Name: Morelia viridis
Quantity: 4
Sex: Breeding Pair
Age: 2
Size: 12-15

*Ad Description*
Selling my pairs of Albino Olive Python,they will come with all papers,we also provide shipping to very locations.Please text or email for further details and pics.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 23, 2017)

Reported that 1 and few others today the dumb prick cant even put up a photo of the correct animal they are supposed to be selling.


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 23, 2017)

This is what destroys the world of RDU, dumb scammers like these! Any discussion?


----------



## jacques92 (Feb 23, 2017)

Maybe if they had an admin who personally approved adds before they go online


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 23, 2017)

Don't forget that scams though painful and expensive are not particularly common when you consider how many transactions take place in the reptile world every week in Australia.
It does often surprise me though how many of us will happily send off thousands of dollars to someone we don't know to purchase an animal we have never seen.
Often it might be worth considering a return flight or a road trip to check something out/pick up the animal before parting with your hard earned cash.
Always worth doing some research on a seller.


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 23, 2017)

I got messages back from the seller, says that I am a time waster and toxic to the RDU community as I waste people's time!


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 23, 2017)

Unfortunately free adds don't pay for the costs of more admin. Making phone number and licence a required add field would help plus more information required for membership.
Meanwhile just be careful, usually scam adds are obvious, you can sense things are just not right.


----------

